# HCM testing cost



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

I have been looking into HCM testing. I know what I was expecting to pay, so was absolutley astounded when I was quoted £380 for ONE cat! and that was from the FAB (supposedly offering a discount because it was on the list)
Anyone else had a cat tested and have a cost?


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Yes - I had my 2 Ocicats HCM-scanned 2 years ago, by one of the FAB's recommended people. I paid around £300 for both cats and I do appreciate that this is probably the lower end of the scale. I was very lucky in that my nearest practice (in Derby) doing scanning on the FAB scheme was also probably one of the cheapest! 
I thought they were brilliant - I asked if I could watch the scans being done and they allowed me to go in and hold my cats and watch everything, it was amazing - the technology was very impressive.

Oh and both my cats were clear of HCM 



Tigerkatz said:


> I have been looking into HCM testing. I know what I was expecting to pay, so was absolutley astounded when I was quoted £380 for ONE cat! and that was from the FAB (supposedly offering a discount because it was on the list)
> Anyone else had a cat tested and have a cost?


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

So you paid £300 for both or £300 each?


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Sorry - £300 for both.



Tigerkatz said:


> So you paid £300 for both or £300 each?


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

i have 2 cats to still test for this and have been quoted at best 250 each which would also mean i would have to travel an hour and a half with both - one won't travel that far so i'm doing the gene testing instead xx


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> i have 2 cats to still test for this and have been quoted at best 250 each which would also mean i would have to travel an hour and a half with both - one won't travel that far so i'm doing the gene testing instead xx


Is the genetic testing still only available to Mainecoons?


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Maine Coons and Ragdolls (the latter has a different gene mutation) - but unfortunately being negative on the DNA test is no guarantee the cat doesn't have HCM as there are quite a few different mutations and the DNA tests only identify one in MCs and one in Ragdolls.

and even a negative scan is no guarantee the cat will not develop HCM in the future, as it only looks at the heart on that particular day.



Sungold-Bengals said:


> Is the genetic testing still only available to Mainecoons?


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> Maine Coons and Ragdolls (the latter has a different gene mutation) - but unfortunately being negative on the DNA test is no guarantee the cat doesn't have HCM as there are quite a few different mutations and the DNA tests only identify one in MCs and one in Ragdolls.
> 
> and even a negative scan is no guarantee the cat will not develop HCM in the future, as it only looks at the heart on that particular day.


Agreed, unless you test them on a yearly basis or along those lines while you are breeding them i would be inclined to say it is only at best a guide to say that they've been checked and at the point of check there was no sign whatsoever xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what is H C M ..


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

It stands for Hypertrophic Cardiomyothopy collie. A disease which effects the hearts in cats. It is in all breeds moggy's included. 

It is something under discussion with Bengals at the moment I have looked into it & know where I am taking mine but it is recommended to have the test at about a year. Hope that helps a bit


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

thank you for the reply..... I knew I was not off my trolly.. lol... I think it is one of those DEF shop around!! There is ALOT of debate about HCM (in general in alot of cat breeds)... I will remain on the fence at the moment as I do have my own view.. but feel it is not always necessary to voice it


----------

